# Topics > Related topics > Quantum computation >  Quantum solutions, Honeywell International, Inc., Morris Plains, New Jersey, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Honeywell International, Inc.

honeywell.com/en-us/company/quantum

President Honeywell Quantum Solutions - Tony Uttley

----------


## Airicist

Article "Honeywell set to launch its quantum computer with quantum volume of 64"
Under Honeywell's quantum plans, customers will connect directly to systems housed by the company. Honeywell will use quantum computing to solve issues for its key verticals such as oil and gas and industrials and also has a partnership with Microsoft Azure Quantum.

by Larry Dignan
March 3, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "New entry in commercial quantum computing, using entirely different tech"
Honeywell will put trapped ion computing on Microsoft's quantum cloud.

by John Timmer
March 3, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Honeywell says it's got the fastest quantum computer on the planet"
For now...

by Stephen Shankland 
June 18, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Honeywell Takes Tiny Steps Toward a Quantum Leap in Computing"
 Overshadowed by IBM and Google, it’s trying a different approach to reach the industry’s holy grail.

by Thomas Black
October 30, 2020

----------

